# U.S. presidential election



## Mantida (Jan 9, 2008)

Hm, well since this is probably the most interesting run for president in the history of the United States, I was wondering what you guys are thinking. Which party do you favor and who are you rooting for? Of course non-state citizens can voice your opinions also.

I personally favor the democratic party, and Obama. Second in line would be Clinton.


----------



## obregon562 (Jan 9, 2008)

O-BAMA, O-BAMA, O-BAMA! THE best candidate by far, he is a spark of change when our country needs it most. A relitively young, black person is just what we need. Change. Period. Im voting for him and spreading the word everywhere i go with flyers and other stuff! We absolutely need him.

Hilary is probably my distant second...but her health care reform (and a few other things) would break the backs of many middle classers like me at this point in time. She's just more of the same with differt genitals.

Thats the way i think!


----------



## Andrew (Jan 10, 2008)

Republican. I just get filled with EWWW and whenever I hear or see Hillary.

All I can say so far. Still haven't decided who I like the most quite yet. Just anyone but Hillary.

'Course, I can't vote yet. &gt;_&lt;

Urgh.


----------



## Mantida (Jan 10, 2008)

obregon562 said:


> O-BAMA, O-BAMA, O-BAMA! THE best candidate by far, he is a spark of change when our country needs it most. A relitively young, black person is just what we need. Change. Period. Im voting for him and spreading the word everywhere i go with flyers and other stuff! We absolutely need him. Hilary is probably my distant second...but her health care reform (and a few other things) would break the backs of many middle classers like me at this point in time. She's just more of the same with differt genitals.
> 
> Thats the way i think!


Yes! Obama seems like the best one so far in my opinion.  But what kind of sets him back is the fact that he's only served 2 years in Senate, but for him to be recommended so much he probably is really good.



Andrew said:


> Republican. I just get filled with EWWW and whenever I hear or see Hillary. All I can say so far. Still haven't decided who I like the most quite yet. Just anyone but Hillary.
> 
> 'Course, I can't vote yet. &gt;_&lt;
> 
> Urgh.


I think Clinton is okay. I like how she's gentle and everything, but you can only take the gentleness too far when you need to represent a country. Humans tend to think emotions mean you are weak. She's been getting sympathy and annoyance that night when she welled up tears. I kind of feel inbetweenish about that. Kind of sympathetic, kind of annoyed.


----------



## Rick (Jan 10, 2008)

Anyone but Hillary, Obama, and Edwards.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jan 10, 2008)

:lol: Yea I am with Rick, let's vote for him, a man of few words, and does not change his mind


----------



## joossa (Jan 10, 2008)

Hillary Clinton best reflects my opinions/values.


----------



## Moosashi (Jan 10, 2008)

I've heard that if Hillary Clinton gets elected she will socialize health care (like a "Universal Health Care" system" and people may have to pay 60% of their incomes to taxes to support this system. Is this true or does she have a different plan in mind? Also, does anyone know what Obama's idea is, cuz I dunno who I would want to vote for if I get around to voting, lol. I'm in pharmacy school and I just know that if I begin finally practicing pharmacy in 4 years, and I have to give 60% of my income to the government, that's not much incentive for me to even be a pharmacist, may as well go do whatever job I desire that fits a lower income bracket, if there's something I feel I may enjoy doing. Also, I've heard health care providers such as physicians and pharmacists get paid less in the system because the government pays them, and they pay less. What has everyone heard from the candidates?


----------



## robo mantis (Jan 10, 2008)

hehe obama is the laziest peice of ###### ever!!! No offence... He was the govener of our state once and every time they asked him on an issue he would so " No comment" He would be horrible as a president! I like Huckabee!!!! To bad it lost


----------



## obregon562 (Jan 10, 2008)

You republicanos no you have no shot, right? The general punlic associates rebulicans with GWB (were's the barfing emote...???), and that = bad for you. Sorry, it's true.

I have heard that only happend a few times robo. Hmph...you learn something new everyday. No offence, but indiana is exactly...well...you know!


----------



## Rick (Jan 10, 2008)

obregon562 said:


> You republicanos no you have no shot, right? The general punlic associates rebulicans with GWB (were's the barfing emote...???), and that = bad for you. Sorry, it's true. I have heard that only happend a few times robo. Hmph...you learn something new everyday. No offence, but indiana is exactly...well...you know!


I think you're wrong actually. I dont' consider myself a republican but I do find myself siding with the repub. candidates on isses like WOT, gun control, etc.


----------



## robo mantis (Jan 11, 2008)

No comment because i know i'm right


----------



## Rick (Jan 11, 2008)

robo mantis said:


> No comment because i know i'm right


ok.


----------



## Precious (Jan 11, 2008)

Moosashi said:


> I've heard that if Hillary Clinton gets elected she will socialize health care (like a "Universal Health Care" system" and people may have to pay 60% of their incomes to taxes to support this system. Is this true or does she have a different plan in mind? Also, does anyone know what Obama's idea is, cuz I dunno who I would want to vote for if I get around to voting, lol. I'm in pharmacy school and I just know that if I begin finally practicing pharmacy in 4 years, and I have to give 60% of my income to the government, that's not much incentive for me to even be a pharmacist, may as well go do whatever job I desire that fits a lower income bracket, if there's something I feel I may enjoy doing. Also, I've heard health care providers such as physicians and pharmacists get paid less in the system because the government pays them, and they pay less. What has everyone heard from the candidates?


 I don't know who I will support, but you can be sure it will be Republican. These guys have issues too, but they have it squared away in general, and they understand that the function of the government is to defend the republic, nothing else. Reagan actually referred to America as the republic. We need to lessen entitlement programs, government control (marijuana should be legal people) and hold on tightly to our guns. God, don't you want to be free?


----------



## Andrew (Jan 12, 2008)

Precious, you are my new hero! :lol: Nice post.


----------



## Rick (Jan 12, 2008)

Well said Precious.


----------



## meanfoot (Jan 12, 2008)

If you had any sense in your head at all you would turn your back on all them and vote for ME!!!!

Jim O.


----------



## joossa (Jan 13, 2008)

meanfoot said:


> If you had any sense in your head at all you would turn your back on all them and vote for ME!!!!Jim O.


I'll vote for you Jim. =)


----------



## bill krut (Jan 22, 2008)

If the feds let me keep my guns and stay out of my business, I'm happy. So No Obama, No Clinton, and Edwards is a creep!


----------



## bill krut (Jan 22, 2008)

Jeez, way to go Precious!


----------



## ABbuggin (Jan 22, 2008)

I agree, very well said Precious...I just recently heard all of that info on the radio.....shocking isn't it? :blink:


----------



## joossa (Feb 5, 2008)

Who voted/is going to vote today??


----------



## Andrew (Feb 5, 2008)

Both of my parents voted Romney. The rest of my family just doesn't really vote for some reason. And I can't yet.


----------



## obregon562 (Feb 5, 2008)

damn precious! that was sweet!

I've been reading about her and my god...you are actually right! :lol: How scary!  

If only our country wasnt...our country! If we put this information on American Idol it might work! God almighty this is scary! :blink:


----------



## joossa (Feb 6, 2008)

So here is the basic delegate run-down... so far:

*[SIZE=10pt]DEMOCRATS:[/SIZE]*

Clinton: *812*

Obama: *720*

*[SIZE=10pt]REPUBLICANS:[/SIZE]*

McCain: *680*

Romney: *270*

Huckabee: *176*

Paul: *16*

HERE are the full Super Tuesday results and details.

[SIZE=8pt]Source: CNN[/SIZE]

Next Caucuses/Primaries will be held on the Saturday, the 9th.

On a side note: I really like how McCain played politics in West Virginia and made Romney loose the state to Huckabee... Bloody Politics.


----------

